# The 'Butcher' name is  gone!



## Metal Butcher (Feb 20, 2010)

I made a big decision today. 

I usually stop a tad short of 100% in the finish of the parts that I make. I seems that the last two or three percent (or so) add about 50% more time to finish up a part. I took extra effort and spent more time than usual on the part I'm making today, and thought that it might be a good time for a long awaited name change. Or maybe lowering my standards to live up to the "Butcher" part of my screen name? I don't consider myself to be either a "butcher", or a "master", of any thing. But, a few members have suggested a name change to something more appropriate would be in order. I mentioned this when "Honey" came down to the shop to see what all the noise was about. She also wanted to see the parts I've made so far on my current build. I mentioned that, "If I have to work this hard maybe I should change my name. After looking over the parts she said, "You really do need to change your forum name!." So here I am 10 minutes later, typing this post.

From this point forward my new forum name is Metal Master, or MM. Hey! that's a lot easier using only one key on the keyboard! :big:

Only problem now is try to live up to my new name! :

My thanks go out to Steve Hucks for the name suggestion. ;D

MM


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 20, 2010)

I give the name change a thumbs up !!!


----------



## mklotz (Feb 20, 2010)

Good onya, M^2.

I've always had a problem with self-denigratory names. False modesty won't get you very far. If you're good, flaunt it!

Of course, Zee is going to have a cow when he sees that you've appropriated his favorite acronym.


----------



## CrewCab (Feb 20, 2010)

Well done mate, promotion is a good thing ;D

now do we call you MM or M2

decisions, decisions .............  scratch.gif

CC


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry guys.

What can I say.

I couldn't live with the name change.

It felt like a terrible lie.

Now I feel like a heavy burden is off my shoulders.

I'm heading down to the shop now.

-MB


----------



## tel (Feb 20, 2010)

Phew (as they say in the funny papers) that's a relief. Metal Master sounds like some sort of robotic overlord. :hDe:


----------



## radfordc (Feb 20, 2010)

I was seeing some sort of sensei...like in Karate Kid. You know...wax on; wax off.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 20, 2010)

No problem MB...I know what you mean.


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 20, 2010)

If you need/want a change, why not choose something that doesn't push a presumption in either direction.
Like, Metal Man. You're a man, and you definitely work with metal.

Or, we could call you Rick. Or Bob, if you like that better. 

Dean


----------



## mklotz (Feb 20, 2010)

Or maybe Eisenhower which means iron worker.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 20, 2010)

When I first joined the forum it was as Rick.

On one of my first threads it seemed that every other posting reply was from a Rick, Rich, or Richard.

I wasn't sure which were MY posts. The confusion freaked me out, and brought about a quick name change! I still get confused, but not as often.

I like MB, MB is fine name. 8)

-MB


----------



## BigBore (Feb 20, 2010)

_"Sticks and Stones...."_

I personally don't care what you call yourself. Your work defines you, in my opinion. That and your sincere attitude and willingness to do the incredible amount of work that goes in to just posting a superior build, earns my respect.

Maybe I should change mine from "BigBore" to "Substantial Bore" or "Short Stroke"? Or how about "IwannaBeLikeThatGuyThatMakesThoseCoolModels"? :

Whoever you are, just keep doing what you're doing.

Ed


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 20, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Or, we could call you Rick. Or Bob, if you like that better.
> Dean



I so much want to say..."Anything but Dean, or Zee, or Marv, or Vernon..."

Oh...I guess I did. :big:


----------



## vlmarshall (Feb 20, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> I so much want to say..."Anything but Dean, or Zee, or Marv, or Vernon..."
> 
> Oh...I guess I did. :big:



Quiet, you. 



Welcome back, MB!


----------



## Maryak (Feb 20, 2010)

MB,

A round or two for a pound or two. We still like and admire your work, name notwithstanding. :bow: I think tel came close, for me MM sounded like something from Transformers, ( educated by my grandson with that one).

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Feb 20, 2010)

There is always room another Rick MB!

I remember one class in school where there were five of us.
One of those pretty, young, female teachers who had just started.
When a question was directed at any of us, no one would answer.
When another question was asked of any of us, we would all answer.
We had a code prepared before each class.
That lasted about two days. She thought it was funny but the Principle 
of that school apparently did not see any humor in it at all.

It didn't end there.
We were all pulled back in to be interviewed about a rumor being spread.
It was something like, 
"Mr. Browns best day was when he had five Dick's on his chopping block."
That may not be a perfect quotation. How would I know?
I had absolutely nothing to do with it!  8)

Rick


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 21, 2010)

Well it's about time!! Hi Rick, I told you that when I saw your engines. The finish and accuracy you put into your work is as good as most. Now we have to get you into something a little more complicated. As I told you I'd be more than happy to assist in a small hit and miss. I like the new handle.
George


----------



## kustomkb (Mar 2, 2010)

I think of a metal butcher as one whom takes fine gourmet cuts of metal.

Your latest work has certainly been a fine gourmet treat for the eyes.

A butcher is an honourable trade, just ask my 9 fingered Grandfather.  RIP :bow:


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 2, 2010)

kustomkb  said:
			
		

> I think of a metal butcher as one whom takes fine gourmet cuts of metal.
> 
> Your latest work has certainly been a fine gourmet treat for the eyes.
> 
> A butcher is an honourable trade, just ask my 9 fingered Grandfather.  RIP :bow:



Very well put kustomkb! Thank you! :bow:

There was never a negative implied by me with my choice of screen name. There are a lot of hidden or multiple meanings for words in the American language. I have heard that its one of the main reasons that immigrants have difficulties with learning it.

A well known four letter word can have at least twelve different meaningsdepending on how its used in a sentence, the look on the persons face, or their mood when they us it. ;D
-MB


----------

